# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  درخواست آموزش دیکامپایل کردن C++‎ و تبدیل آن به سورس قابل ویرایش

## ahmad009

درخواست آموزش دیکامپایل کردن C++‎ و تبدیل آن به سورس قابل ویرایش
اگر امکانش هست اینا رو دیکامپایل کنید لطفا. اگر هم نیس آموزشش رو بذارید ، بازم لطفا
 :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## darknes666

دوست عزیز C++‎‎‎ مثل C#‎‎‎ نیست که دیکامپایل کنی تموم شه بره.
اگر اینجوری بود الان شرکت هایی مثل Microsoft و adobe و... بیچاره شده بودن رفته بودن پی کارشون.
2راه هست
یکی رو حرفه ای ها انجام میدن اونم اینه deassemble میکنن بعد اسمبلی رو درست کرده و بعد اونو به C++‎‎ تبدیل میکنن.

راه بعدی معقول تره 
اونم اینه که بشینی شبه اون برنامه رو با ذهن و عقل خودت بنویسی.
موفق باشی.

----------


## ali ahwaz top

سلام از IDA 5 استفاده کن.میتونی هر فانکشنی رو خواستی دیکامپایل کنی.

----------


## ahmad009

آموزشی چیزی واسه ida داری؟

----------


## Securebit

> آموزشی چیزی واسه ida داری؟


کتاب الکترونیکی و فیلمها موجود هست جستجو کنید.

----------


## Felony

> سلام از IDA 5 استفاده کن.میتونی هر فانکشنی رو خواستی دیکامپایل کنی.


 IDA خودش به تنهایی امکان دیکامپایل نداره ، Hex-Rays Decompiler وظیفه این کار رو بر عهده داره که با نسخه های رایگان IDA عرضه نمیشه ( منجمله نسخه 5 که رایگان هست ) ، مگر اینکه جدا نصبش کنید یا نسخه ای رو داشته باشید که قبل از رایگان شدنش عرضه شده باشه .

----------


## R2du-soft

سلام دوستان ، لینکی از این 2 برنامه موجود دارید؟
من هیچ کدوم رو نتونستم پیدا کنم
اگه دارید میشه لطف کنید؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## s.a.s.a.n

> کتاب الکترونیکی و فیلمها موجود هست جستجو کنید.



سلام ببخشید میشه من  رو راهنمایی کنید . من که گیج شدم . اگه بشه تقریبا هر چیزی رو دی کامپایل کرد ، امنیت سورس و الگوریتم های با ارزش چی میشه ؟ به قول        darknes666           که شرکت های بزرگ باید جمع کنن !!
یکی میگه میشه یکی میگه نمیشه !

----------


## esi2020

> IDA خودش به تنهایی امکان دیکامپایل نداره ، Hex-Rays Decompiler وظیفه این کار رو بر عهده داره که با نسخه های رایگان IDA عرضه نمیشه ( منجمله نسخه 5 که رایگان هست ) ، مگر اینکه جدا نصبش کنید یا نسخه ای رو داشته باشید که قبل از رایگان شدنش عرضه شده باشه .


ببینید دوست عزیز این امکان وجود داره و غیر ممکن نیست اما روش انجام کار با تضوری که بقیه دارن خیلی متفاوت هست.
شما با استفاده از Diassmbller هایی مثل IDA میتونید کد اسمبلی یک برنامه رو کامل در بیارید بعد با استفاده از برنامه هایی مثل X-Rays می تونید شبه کد C یا ++C برنامه رو دربیاری اما این پایان کار نیست و شما نمی تونید از شبه کد ها سر دربیاری مگر اینکه ساعت ها وقت بزاری و برنامه رو در حالت های مختلف دیباگ کنی و تمامی توابع شبه کد شده رو نام گذاری کنی و بعد برنامه رو بعد از فهمیدن کلیاتش از نو بنویسی
مثلا فکر می کنید این چیت هایی که برای بازی ها در میاد چه چوری هست؟ با استفاده از سر درآوردن از توابع بازی هست که می تونند برنامه ای بنویسند که مثلا در آدرس رچیستر فلان یه کدی رو تزریق کنه و باعث بشه فلان تابع کار نکنه و مثلا کاراکتر شما رو هوا بمونه :دی البته مثال خیلی عامیانه بود ولی امیدوارم به درد بخوره

----------

